# Ocean City, MD - Sea Time unit question etc.



## Ken Drake (Mar 16, 2006)

We are staying at Sea Time in June.  Unit 901 S.  I assume this means we'll be on the 9th floor South building.  1 bedroom unit. Any comments with regards to balcony, elevator speed, w/d availablity in unit, nearness of food stores (suggestions about those as well as restaurants)?  What to do if weather is lousy?

It will be my 8 year old and I. We both love the beach and are hoping for a few warm, sunny days!

Thanks!
Jill


----------



## SBK (Mar 17, 2006)

This thread has some good hints.

http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=20371

For an 8 year old (in addition to the obvious amusement and water parks), I would do the ponies and a canoe ride at Assateague.


----------



## Ken Drake (Mar 17, 2006)

*Thanks*

thanks Susan

I still have these questions about Sea Time though:
"Any comments with regards to balcony, elevator speed, w/d availablity in unit, nearness of food stores"


----------



## bama12 (Mar 17, 2006)

*Sea Time*

There are two elevators for each building so with the exception of when you check in and when you check out (everyone trying to get up or down at the same time) the elevators are quick enough.  901 sounds like an end unit and from almost every balcony you can see the water.  Being on the ninth floor also means that the buildings that are between you and the water won't be a factor in your "ocean view".

The units that I have stayed in have all had a stacked washer dryer.  Just big enough to take care of the sand you will bring in with your belongings.

There are several big grocery stores along the main drag, no problems there.  Right across the coastal highway is a Taco Bell/KFC for a quick snack here and there.

There used to be a games arcade right across the coastal also.  Didn't check it out last time as my kids have gotten older.  There is also a mini golf close by.  If the weather stinks you can always go up to rehobeth and do some shopping.  Not too many suggestions from me on that one.


----------



## happybaby (Mar 18, 2006)

They have an indoor mini golf around 70th street and there is an arcade at the south end of the boardwalk.  There is also another indoor place (maybe 26th, not sure, my d. was there)  I will try to find out more as to the name and location.

Read my review and another tuggers review.  Do not check out early without your room being inspected!!!!!!!!!

When in June are you going?  Senior week is around June 12.  And as somebody said in another post, not aarp seniors.  This is high school senior graduation. I think when housekeeping came around they got my d's room and the seniors room mixed up.  My d was in ohhh  410 N  and Seniors in 410 S.   They saw the kids on the balcony with towels etc. but never reported it to personnel. The week was NOT beach weather, cold and rainy.


----------



## shar (Apr 7, 2006)

Unit 901S is on the corner with a great view of the Bay area from the living room, kitchen and balcony.  You can probably see some ocean from the front also. Top floor with O.K. speed elevators. Definitely not fast.

I would recommend the Food Lion at 120th street vs the supermarket which is about 132nd street.  Seatime is at 135th street.

You can't check in until 4:00, I think they may have moved the TS to 5:00. You can use the pool and bathrooms there if you arrive before check in time. 

June 12th week can be nice or slighly cool.

Boardwalk in lower OC is nice for biking before 10 A.M.

Shar


----------



## Emily (Apr 8, 2006)

Double post


----------



## Emily (Apr 8, 2006)

Although we own at the Waves (behind Seatime), we have stayed at Seatime several times and love to go there.  Just a plain ole OC TS but close to the beach and I can see the water when I get out of bed and that is important to me.

As others have said, elevator speed is not fast nor new, but its not like FF AC where your standing and waiting and waiting and hoping either.  

The balconies are off the living room and bedroom and have a couple of chairs. Nice place to sit and have morning coffee and look at the water/take in the ocean air.

I've only stayed in the 3 bd unit and they have a full washer and dryer - can't comment on 1 bd w/d size.

The pool cover will be off by June and the pool water should be warm enough for swimming.  The last several years the ocean temps have been too cold for most locals until mid July (something you hear constant mumble about).  
Somehow people vacationing manage to swim fine.  Bring sand toys, buckets - also a great place to fly kites.

We went last memorial day and had 3 beautiful sunny (80+) days on the beach. 

The hottub and excercise room are in an age restricted indoor area.

There are Jolly Roger and Trimper amusements for rides.  Trimper offers an afternoon wrist band program starting in June (not sure what the date).  They ride rides for 5-6 hours in the afternoon for one price which is very affordable compared to the per price cost.  I'm not sure if Jolly's has a program or not. Jolly's website usually has coupons.

When it rains we usually rent a video or do indoor minature golf.  There are movie theaters and arcades as well.

Restaurants - my kids like Libbys pancake house, the taco bell across the street from the Waves and Phillips Crab House - all you can eat seafood buffet.  Of course if your 8 yo doesn't like seafood you can leave this off - my kids can all eat 2 lbs of steamed shrimp (even my little guy) each so we always go there.

I usually bring whatever groceries that I am going to need with me and buy ice cream, things forgotten, etc. . at the Food Lion mentioned above.

If the weather turns bad and you decide to shop/explore  . . . we have tax free outlet shopping at 

http://www.tangeroutlet.com/cgi-bin/centers.cgi?center=REH
The scenic route is route one north until you get to the outlets.  This route will take you through Fenwick, Bethany, Dewey, Rehoboth - lots of beach areas.  Bethany is a nice little town with a small boardwalk, might be fun to explore.  Dewey is known as a party town at night but other than a few shops and Ruddertowne, not much is here in the daylight.  Rehoboth Beach is known for a diverse population and has a boardwalk as well. The outlet centers are just north of Rehoboth on both sides of the highway.

If you get up that way and like seafood. . . hubby and I had dinner at the Big Fish Grill last week and it was really good.  Its also located on Highway One - 1 -2 miles south of the outlets.  www.bigfishgrill.com

Hope you have a great time . . .


----------

